# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Waterfall and Whites Tree frog questions........

## PattiWTF

So my new frog, Priscilla and I are considering adding a waterfall to her enclosure. Has anyone used one from zoo med or exo terra? I'd love some feed back on cleaning, depth (Priscilla isn't much for swimming) and how well they work over all. Also, since this is my first frog, is this a good way to help keep humidity up? And last question, if this is a safe way to go, can this be her only water or do I still need a standing bowl for her to soak in? Any feedback will be a HUGE help!!! Thank ya!!!! :Frog Smile:

----------


## Rocko

In general waterfalls have always been a pain in the neck for me.  That's not to say I don't use them, just that they do require some work.  First, it is not the best way to raise humidity,  mine does but not as dramatically as misting does.   Second, zoo med or exoterra the problems you face are the same with both.  Make sure you put the actual pump in a location you can get to easily, because clogs tend to happen and you want to be able to clean that up and get water flowing. I use a tupperware container with many many small holes poked in as the resting area for the waterfall.  This keeps most substrate away from the pump and and with a lid, keeps crickets and froggy away as well.  You should still use a water bowl or some standing water area.  If not you'll have to change the water for the waterfall pretty often to keep it clean enough for soaking.  They are a nice aesthetic touch and can be used to keep water aerated for promoting aerobic bacterial growth, but don't rely too heavily on them to support your frog.

----------


## Don

The all in one waterfalls work fine but your issue would be that the water in it would need to be changed daily if the frog is using it.
   You will find that your WTF will dirty a water dish fast and the filter in the waterfall system will clog up quickly creating an excessive amount of maintenance.

   If you are looking at the Zoo Med pump and hose waterfall kit that pulls water in from a false bottom, then you will have much less maintenance but you will still have to be able to access that pump for cleaning.   WTFs don't mean to trash the water so quickly but they do leave waste behind when soaking, carry in dirt/substrate, and leave behind skin from their routine shedding.

Just some observations that I thought I should share :-)

----------


## PattiWTF

Hm..... I do clean her water everymorning, she is a messy girl. Would anyone recommend a fogger for Whites over a waterfall???

----------


## Rocko

I mean is your goal here to raise humidity, if so, an automated mysting system with hygrometer is best.  I think a white's set up may be too well ventilated for the fogger alone to really contribute much other than a cool effect.

----------


## Don

I agree.
   A Exo-Terra Monsoon misting system would be better than a fogger and if your handy with a little plumbing skills, then the basic Mist King misting system would be even better.

Both run for the same money and the Mist King can support a large number of tanks.  The Monsoon can support 4 probably.


I always wanted a water feature for my WTFs but with how bad four of them can trash a viv in one night... I decided against it.

----------


## PattiWTF

The mossy mess is making me second guess it too. My number one thing right now is to raise humidity, second priority is functionality, then last is coolness factor since it is in my livingroom. 
I just read some stuff on the monsoon, that sounds like the best way to go for sure! Now, has anyone ever tried using a piece of roofing slate and silicone aquarium glue to put in a simple background? Good idea or crazy??? This is my first terrarium obviously.....

----------


## PattiWTF

WooHoo!!! Monsoon system is in the mail! I'm really hoping this is dummy proof, never used anything like this before.

----------


## Nabced

I'm thinking about picking one up too let me know how it goes!

----------


## Don

I think you'll like it.  The first ones were troublesome with an internal leak that caused bad timers and duration issues.  They have corrected that and do replace the originals if returned.  
The unit is quiet and easy to hide too.

----------


## BG

I guess i have been lucky so far with humidity.  I don't even mist them . They have a big water bowl, not too deep. The room  temp is 77,humidity is 65 . All the time.  I also like the bark chips for them. They don't make a mess.  The water bowl last longer clear.

----------

